# Sobre como los oidos escuchan en 3D



## juanma (Sep 22, 2008)

Es algo que no me cierra.
Como a travez de 2 receptores (oidos), podemos ubicar la fuente de sonido en el espacio?

Geometricamente, un punto de 2 coordenadas puede ser localizado en un plano, pero no en el espacio (3 coordenadas). Sin embargo, con los oidos podemos hacerlo.

Aclaro mas si todavia no quedo claro.
Con nuestros 2 oidos no prodriamos saber si un parlante a la altura de la cabeza esta sonando en frente nuestro o detras nuestro, SOLO sabriamos que esta a la altura de nuestra cabeza, pero sabemos que esto no es asi, podemos saber si esta detras o en frente nuestro.

Influye la respuesta de nuestro cuerpo al sonido para localizar asi el objeto en el espacio? Es decir, nuestro cuerpo funciona como un "tercer oido"?


----------



## zopilote (Sep 22, 2008)

Los oidos estan separados unos pocos centimetros, y para manejar una pequeño retrazo del sonido, esos equipos ( integrados o reververadores) logran imitarlos, pero estan lejos de las que tienen el ejercito y laboratorios (adiestramiento en combate y otras habilidades). El de ubicar la fuente del sonido solo se da si persibes la fuente de ella ( con los dos oidos ) midiendo la diferencia de tiempo a cada oido. No es exacto, pero es una forma de venta.


----------



## juanma (Sep 22, 2008)

Si, eso es asi zopilote, pero con esa diferencia de tiempo con 2 oidos solo podriamos identificarlo en 2 dimensiones. 
De hecho, asi es como funcionan los sonidos Stadium, Hall, Concert, etc de muchos equipos, miden la diferencia de tiempo entre el sonido que sale del escenario y el que llega "al ultimo" oyente. Ese delay depende del lugar.

Lo que no se es que actua como el 3re receptor que permite ubicar la fuente en el ESPACIO.


----------



## hazard_1998 (Sep 22, 2008)

busquen información sobre holofonia y hugo zuccarelli


----------



## juanma (Sep 22, 2008)

Muy buen dato Hazard. No sabia nada al respecto sobre otros formatos de grabacion. Y mas desarrolado por un argentino! Vamos que con Pastrana ya son 2. Del foro tenemos que sacar a algun crack entonces!

Pero no hablo sobre como se graba el sonido, sino sobre como lo escucha el hombre.
Algun medico por ahi? No encontre la forma de buscarlo en Google, es decir, salen otros datos.


----------



## asherar (Sep 22, 2008)

juanma dijo:
			
		

> Es algo que no me cierra.
> Como a travez de 2 receptores (oidos), podemos ubicar la fuente de sonido en el espacio?
> 
> Geometricamente, un punto de 2 coordenadas puede ser localizado en un plano, pero no en el espacio (3 coordenadas). Sin embargo, con los oidos podemos hacerlo.
> ...



No solo eso, también podemos diferenciar si el sonido viene de adelante-arriba o de adelante-abajo. 
Parece que el modelo de dos sensores puntuales no alcanza para explicar eso.
Probablemente la región sensible del oído interno pueda distinguir dirección de incidencia. 
Eso se puede lograr si el nervio auditivo es extenso ocupando cierto volumen, no un punto. 
Por otra parte, ademas de viajar por el aire del conducto auditivo, el sonido se propaga a través de la masa corporal, a otra velocidad, claro (¿ más alta o más baja ?). Al llegar finalmente al oido interno, la señal compuesta debe ser interpretada por el cerebro para extraer toda la información en 3D de la fuente sonora. Tal vez por esta razón escuchamos aún con las entradas de aire tapadas con los dedos. Tal vez por esta razón los ciegos compensan su pérdida con una mejora notable en el sentido del oído. Esta es la poco conocida "conjetura de Sherar". Ja, Ja. 
Sería interesante saber más del asunto. Buscaremos según sugiere "hazard_1998".
...
Lamentablemente, sobre Zucarelli lo único concreto que he encontrado es ESTO.



> Las primeras grabaciones "holofónicas" de Zucarelli no fueron otra cosa que grabaciones biofónicas en el formato digital F1 de Sony. La grabación digital, aún en el primitivísimo formato F1 de Sony, tenía una inmejorable respuesta en fase respecto de la grabación analógica de la época, lo que fue suficiente para impresionar a la gilada de aquellos tiempos. Nunca existió (ni existe) la tal "holofonía" más allá de las bondades de la natural audición biauricular.
> Zucarelli se terminó de quemar cuando en 1984 faltó a la cita convenida con la revista inglesa Studio Sound en la que supuestamente iba a exponer su "teoría". Mi memoria podría estar traicionándome, por lo que, en este foro, el propio Zucarelli podría negarlo y, de paso, explicarnos su "novedosa" teoría. Alguien debería avisarle.
> Mientras tanto, tengamos a Zucarelli como un "chanta" (adjetivo acuñado en Bunos Aires a falta de otro mejor y más preciso).


 Nota: chanta = farsante

Hace unos años, cuando apareció el sonido envolvente ("sorround sound") en las PC, se hablaba de ciertos 
estudios sobre  el comportamiento del cerebro respecto de la audición. Por ejemplo, se decía que si un oido 
escucha un sonido fuerte, el cerebro bloquea el otro oído, como si priorizara la información del oido que entrega  
más señal. Esa era una de las fenomenologías del sistema auditivo conocidas con un nombre técnico que 
no recuerdo. 

En cuanto a cómo reproducirlo mediante elementos tecnológicos, yo lo intentaría con dos micrófonos por cada 
oído. Por ejemplo uno apuntando a 45 º para arriba y el otro apuntando a 45 º para abajo de la horizontal. 
O al menos dos en las posiciones normales, más un tercero formando ángulo con la horizontal. 
Con un micrófono simple solo por oído, no se puede captar información de la dirección vertical. 
Por eso, creo que don Zucarelli tiene mucho que explicar.

Enlaces (buscando "sistema auditivo" en google):

El más específico de este tema:
1.- Localización

Otros bastante generales: 
2.- Sistema auditivo
3.- Fisiología del sistema auditivo
4.- Psicoacústica
5.- Caracteristicas físicas del Sonido
6.- Tecnología aplicada al oído

Particularidades del sistema auditivo: 
7.- Efecto Haas
8.- Enmascaramiento sonoro
9.- Escucha binaural
10.- Espacializacion sonora


----------



## sergio rossi (Jul 5, 2010)

Buenas tardes, hace unos dias que vengo chusmeando el tema de la holofonia, vean el link de este foro www.hispasonic.com usen el buscador holofonia hugo zucarelli y lean todo el post. tiene cosas muy interesantes y muchas para resguardar la lengua. Inclusive postea el mismo zucarelli, por otra parte tambien esta la direccion de la pagina de la patente que este zucarelli realizo de su invento,  yo les recomendaria leerlo todo (es muy largo) y luego comentamos nosotros como tecnicos(es un foro de audifilos que ojo saben mucho).  espero su repuesta un abrazo. sergio


----------

